

Goodbye Digg Power Users - nextparadigms
http://nextparadigms.com/2010/08/26/goodbye-digg-power-users/
With the new Digg, the power users are becoming irrelevant, and the new "power users" will be the news sites that ask their readers to follow them on Digg.
======
lotusleaf1987
So basically Digg is dropping the Reddit model for the Tumblr model. Let's see
how that works out for them, there is a lot of competition in that space
already.

